# My Gastro-Tour of Chicago 10/7 - 10/9



## JohnnyChance (Oct 11, 2012)

For my birthday this past August, my girlfriend bought us plane tickets to Chicago. I have never been, she has only been briefly and we are both interested in the food industry/scene in Chicago. So off we go.

We really wanted to go to Alinea and didn't have tickets. I was at work when they released the tickets for October and they were sold out by the time I got the chance to check. I sent them an email as they reserve a table every night for visiting culinary professionals. They confirmed they did have a table, but could not say if it was available and they will let us know. I am after all, just John from Connecticut. If Mario or Tony or Bobby showed up the same night, I am pretty sure they get the table over me. I had still not heard back from them the day before we arrived in Chicago. Luckily for us, my cousin used to work at Alinea and Next, so she sends Grant a text, he says, not a problem. Sure enough, next day I get a phone call from Alinea informing me they have a table for me. This trip just got way more expensive.

So after just a few hours sleep after work Saturday night, we get up, drive to JFK and hop on a plane to O'Hare. On the way to the hotel, we grab a burger and then despite the marathon are able to check into our hotel early. Great, because I really need a nap. After that, we take a play out of Stereo Pete's playbook and head to Boka for some drinks before our 9:30 reservation at Alinea. Which was the best thing we did all week because we had a great conversation with a Boka regular and the bartender that lead to our game plan for the rest of our time in Chicago. We had some recommendations for places to go, but they gave us a ton of great info. Because how do you top Alinea on your first night in town? By going to 14 other places in the next two days. Yep, that is correct. We ate and/or drank at 17 bars and restaurants in 2.5 days in Chicago. Here is breakdown of where we stopped and what the two of us had as best as I can remember/piece together. In chronological order:

*Sunday*
Epicburger; _two burgers, chocolate shake_
Boka; _four cocktails, amuse bouche_
Alinea; _18 course tasting menu, wine pairing, beer flight, black coffee_

*Monday*
The Purple Pig; _artichoke salad, crispy pigs ear, pork neck rillette, milk braised pork shoulder_
Sable Kitchen & Bar; _two cocktails, banana cream tart_
The Violet Hour; _three cocktails, chicken liver mousse_
Balena; _charcuterie, cheese, salad, pasta, pizza, prawns, dessert, one beer, one glass wine, one cocktail_
The Barrelhouse Flat; _two cocktails_

*Tuesday*
Frontera; _tuna ceviche, duck carnitas tamal_
XOCO; _torta, churro, hot chocolate_
avec; _one beer, veal sweetbreads_
The Girl and the Goat; _one beer, one glass wine, green beans, beef tartar_
Maude's Liquor Bar; _three cocktails, foie gras pate_
Publican Quality Meats; _charcuterie; black coffee_
Aviary; _two cocktails_
The Office; _four cocktails_
Au Cheval; _double cheeseburger, roasted bone marrow, french fries, two picklebacks_

We did our best to pace ourselves, get small plates and sometimes share food and/or drink. We know how annoying these type of diners are so we often sat at the bar as to not occupy a table. And once we explained our goal to visit as many places as possible, the bartender/waitress understood and would offer their own suggestions. 

We honestly did not have a bad meal at any of these places. Everything was fabulous. Highlights for us (other than Alinea) was The Purple Pig, the Junglebird cocktail at Sable, $6 chicken liver mousse at Violet Hour, The Girl and the Goat, Maude's great atmosphere, The Office and Au Cheval. 

One thing that is shocking is the shear density of great food Chicago. Our Tuesday night from avec to Au Cheval takes place entirely in just a few short blocks and that doesn't include places like Blackbird, Vera and Publican that are also in that area. So what did we miss? Quite a bit actually. Some of the other recommendations we got but were not able to get to include Yusho, Schwa, Next, Goosefoot, Belly Q, Yolk, Bangers & Lace, Big Star, Scofflaw, Map Room, The Whistler, Longman & Eagle, Long Room, The Drawing Room and a few more. I can't wait to go back for round two.

I have some pictures uploading that I will add to this shortly.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 11, 2012)

Alinea:

















Pork Neck Rillette at The Purple Pig:





Junglebird cocktail at Sable:


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 11, 2012)

That's a great list of places to go. Sounds like an amazing couple days of drink and eat. I've been to about half of them, but next time I go I will have to hit a few more of them up. I also love that The Purple Pig is so convenient when staying in town that it is easy to make your regular spot -- I've probably been there the most. 

Thanks for the report.

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great John. You guys are totally bumping up Chicago on my list of places to visit.
How empty is your bank account after this trip? 
I'm sure it was worth it.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 12, 2012)

My wife and I will do a restaurant run like that in Vegas now and then around our anniversary. My wife calls it "Food Coma" time. Looks like a great trip!


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 12, 2012)

Well played John, if you are going to visit Chicago for 2.5 days, that is exactly how you do it.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got back from Chicago for work and I didn't get to do any of that, but if I could have created a list that would have been it. Hope it is was great.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 12, 2012)

What fun. You two really packed it in. 

I must get around to visiting Chicago one of these days...

Thanks for the write-up and pictures.


----------

